# Another Brett Hood Dog Box



## GTM142 (Jun 18, 2010)

Another nice Box built by Brett Hood and his brother.  I believe the first built with bottom drawer storage.  Thanks Brett.


----------



## george hancox (Jun 18, 2010)

wow


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Getting ready for another dog??


----------



## QuackSmoker79 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting the picture GTM142,hope you're enjoying your box.Tell all your hunting buddies about us,and send them our way. 
Thanks,
Brett Hood


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's another one of bretts boxes!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jun 20, 2010)

Good lookin' box.have yall ever thought of putting a small water tank inside.I saw one a while back that had water lickers for both sides.


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 9, 2010)

Picked up a box from him last week.  Sturdy, well built boxes for a great price.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Feb 6, 2011)

i know this is old post how much was the black one


----------



## bossbigjoe (Jan 15, 2012)

How much does the boxes run?


----------

